

Search hacker news - catalinist

I love it how simple hacker news is, but it wouldn't hurt to have a search feature. I mean one could use a "dirty hack" and search with google and site:news.ycombinator.com but I think it would be more relevant to have a search on the actual db, not on what google indexed.
======
henryw
there's this: <http://nycs.bigheadlabs.com/>

~~~
ecuzzillo
How about a link to that, then, on the top bar, since everybody wants search?

------
adrianwaj
Some companies that provide search programs off-the-shelf.

<http://www.approximatch.com/>

<http://www.data-essence.com/> (stealth)

At the end of the day Reddit has search...eventually this site too..

------
iamelgringo
Google's already done the leg work with Google custom search for your site:

<http://www.google.com/coop/cse/>

Although I don't know if you have to sell your soul to use it or not.

~~~
imsteve
I've used it on some sites and it usually... sucks.

------
waleedka
This has been requested many times, and users are begging for it. PG, is there
a reason why it's not implemented? If the implementation is hard, then maybe
you can use Google or bigheadlabs's solution!

~~~
rms
Google will even pay you to use their solution.

~~~
imsteve
HAH. I had it on a site that got hundreds of thousands of searches and it made
maybe a dollar, total ever. What a joke.

------
kajecounterhack
actually I found a PHP script for this today at <http://scripts.suramya.com/>
while looking for a gimpshop debian installer. I'm not sure if it works but it
looks good. its PHP...

------
juanpablo
How about to type:

 _your_search_here_ site:news.ycombinator.com

in Google?

~~~
catalinist
that's what I was reffering to when I wrote "search with google and
site:news.ycombinator.com"

